# Hilfe bei Galgenmännchen



## Student aus Dortmund (4. Apr 2005)

Sehr geehrter Leute und Forumer,
ich und mein Kollege (18 aus Dortmund), müssen bis Donnerstag den 7.4.2005
ein Galgenmännchenspiel mit java schreiben.
Gemacht haben wir das Wörterbuch was dafür notwendig ist und ein paar kleine andere Anfänge, wie pausen Methoden und kleinere Ausgaben.
Bei weiteren Dingen, wissen wir leider nicht weiter.. 
Wenn jmd. nettes hier ist, der Ahnung hat und Hilfsbereit ist, der soll sich doch bitte schnellst möglich bei mir melden.

meine E-Mail Adresse gebe ich dann aus Sicherheitsgründen dem jenigen bekannt der sich meldet.

Aufgabenstellung:

ANFORDERUNG AN DAS PROGRAMM
- Kommentare
- mehrere Klassen
- mehrere Methoden
- Wörterbuch mit 20 Einträg
- Wörterbuch ist änderbar

Das Programm sollte bespielbar sein und mit Kommentaren verziehrt werden.
Also, wer hilft gewinnt, wäre super..

Der Student aus Dortmund..


----------



## Roar (4. Apr 2005)

Student aus Dortmund hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei weiteren Dingen, wissen wir leider nicht weiter..



frag doch einfach direkt danach


----------



## abollm (4. Apr 2005)

Student aus Dortmund hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Leute und Forumer,
> ich und mein Kollege (18 aus Dortmund), müssen bis Donnerstag den 7.4.2005
> ein Galgenmännchenspiel mit java schreiben.[..]
> 
> Der Student aus Dortmund..



Benutze einmal die Suche hier im Forum und du wirst einige Anregungen und sogar ein wenig Code finden. Interessant ist auch der in mindestens einem Thread angeführte Link zu einer realen Implementierung.

Ich denke, dannach habt ihr genug Anregungen zusammen.


----------



## DarKestSun (4. Apr 2005)

entschuldige die frage, aber... wo genau liegt das problem?

* du suchst einen string aus dem wörterbuch und machst einen neuen, genauso lang nur mit leerzeichen gefüllt
* benutzer macht eingabe
* in einer for-schleife mit ".charAt(position)" gehst du den string durch und schaust ob das zeichen enthalten ist
* -  du ersetzt im leerzeichen - string das leerzeichen an der position mit dem buchstaben
* -  war die eingabe falsch musst du das männchen malen und eine variable (hier hilfs_zähler) um eins erhöhen:

```
public void paint(Graphics g){
    if (hilfs_zähler >= 1)     {
           //zeichne den boden mit g.drawLine oder sonst was
     }
    if (hilfs_zähler >= 2){
        //zeichne den ersten fuß
    }
    ...
}
```

mit der variable hilfs_zähler kannst du später auch feststellen wieviele fehler gemacht wurden

und jetz sag mir was daran schwer war


----------



## Sky (5. Apr 2005)

Student aus Dortmund hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aufgabenstellung:
> 
> ANFORDERUNG AN DAS PROGRAMM
> - Kommentare
> ...



Wo liegen denn die konkreten Probleme bei dieser Aufgabenstellung?

zu 1.)

```
// Das ist ein einzeiliger Kommentar

/* Dieser Kommentar geht
  über zwei Zeilen */
```

zu 2.) 

```
// 1. Klasse muss nach Klasse1.java!
public class Klasse1 {
}

// 2. Klasse muss nach Klasse2.java!
public class Klasse2 {
}

// 3. Klasse muss nach Klasse3.java!
public class Klasse3 {
}

// 4. Klasse muss nach Klasse4.java!
public class Klasse4 {
}
```

zu 3.)

```
public class Klasse1 {
  public int methode1() {
    return -1;
  }

  public Object methode2() {
    return null;
  }
 
}
```


Ist Hausaufgaben machen denn so schwer??? Nur bei konkreten Fragen kann man auch konkrete Antworten erwarten...


----------

